# It was good while it lasted



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

The wahoo bite outta Rudee was the best ive ever seen this year. 9 for 12 one day with 7 nice dolphin thrown in. The planer rod managed 9 fish in 8 days upto 46lbs


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------

